#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [討論] 神話傳說中的“狼”，大家最喜歡哪一只呢？

## wingwolf

相關討論：
神話傳說中的蛇
神話傳說中的馬

這一次終於輪到“狼”了
神話傳說之中的狼族生物可是數量不少，而且個個身懷絕技
那麽，大家最喜歡哪一只呢？

對了，這裏的“狼”指神話傳說中以犬亞科動物爲原型的“變種”

簡短資料區：

*地狼*——中國妖怪，穿行於大地之中的“犬”。資料： http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=315091

*芬裏爾*——北歐神話，被縛的巨狼，能吞食天地。資料： http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=40350

*斯庫爾和哈提*——北歐神話，芬裏爾的兩個兒子，同樣是巨狼，分別追逐並吞噬日月。資料： http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=40350

*加爾姆*——北歐神話，地獄犬，以嗥聲宣佈諸神的黃昏

*刻耳柏洛斯*——希臘神話，著名的三頭地獄犬

*狼人*——北歐神話，滿月之夜從人變成狼的生物

*阿努比斯*——埃及神話，著名的胡狼頭神

*狗人*——資料： http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=29486

另外還有不屬於神話傳說，而是在遊戲小說繪畫等等中廣泛出現的幻獸

*冬狼*——資料： http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=45283

*座狼*——資料： http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=45514

*豺狼人*——資料： http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=45286


歡迎補充和指正  :Very Happy:

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

我是頭香阿!(被毆

蒼我選北歐的芬裏爾~

因為他太帥太強大了(?

總之就選芬裏爾啦XD

----------


## fwiflof

芬裏爾大愛~~~~~
太可愛了！！

話說不知道有沒有獸看過"摩偵探洛基"呢.....
沒錯！出現了！就是那隻黑狗狗！
而且兩個兒子也有哦~~~~

----------


## 羽翔

北歐的芬裏爾+1wwwwwwww

因為他實在是太帥太可愛太強大了!!(???

所以就選芬裏爾了XD

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

有好多喜歡的阿

地狼
芬裏爾
斯庫爾和哈提
加爾姆
狼人
冬狼
座狼

大概就是這些

其他的就沒有這麼喜歡了

----------


## wingwolf

剛發現一篇相關主題的文章（簡體注意）
神話國度中的犬科調查報告
寫得太贊了啊XD，可以說是非常詳細地列舉了一些神話中的犬科動物
而且還總結了犬科動物在神話中的地位
中國神話、北歐神話、芬蘭神話、埃及神話、希臘神話、印第安神話都有涉及
總之是很不錯的文章呢XD

----------


## 幻影殺手

最近看到的神話

所羅門王的72惡魔之一-馬可西亞斯


所羅門王72柱魔神中排第35位的魔神，位階侯爵，統帥30個軍團。形象為狼身獅鷲翼蛇尾，可以從口中吐出火焰，在魔術師的命令下也可以顯出人形。他直接受所羅門支配，在1200年後等待第七王座的君王輪回。

----------


## 藍焰

藍焰喜歡刻耳帕洛斯，喜歡地獄三頭犬
大概是藍焰比較知道這個吧，一直覺得三頭犬一定超帥的，我喜歡三個頭~
還有冬狼、芬裏爾，都只有一個原因太帥了><
不過大概只要是狼族藍焰我都很喜歡吧XD
還是選擇了三頭犬

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

沒有理由!!
賽柏拉斯是我的神XD

----------


## 狼狗傑

我最喜歡Skoll與Hati了 (雙關語注意 (啥鬼?
喜歡他們是因為他們的毅力、耐力與決心──他們追逐日月，會一直追逐到諸神的黃昏......
Fenrir的孩子們都跟他們的父親一樣帥氣啊。

----------


## Evan

我喜歡阿努比斯 
他是埃及的死神喔
專門審判人的靈魂 決定他是上天堂還是下地獄

----------

